# Happy Birthday Cheyenne and Panzer!



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

Both of my babies celebrated birthdays in December! I love these two with all of my heart!! They have made my life complete! :wub:

*Cheyenne - 2 years old on 12/20*










*Panzer (Faegan v. Johnson-Haus) - 1 year old on 12/31*









They are referred to as "The Inseperables!"


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I didn't know it was Cheyenne's birthday as well. Happy birthday girl!!!  And of course to Mr. Panzer!!! :wub:


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

*Happy Birthday Cheyenne and Panzer! and many more*


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Happy Birthdays!


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Happy Birthday to two of my favorite dogs!!!


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Happy Birthday Cheyenne and Panzer! And Happy New Year


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Happy Birthday to both of your beautiful babies, and wishing for them many, many more. :birthday:


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy Birthday Panzer and Cheyanne. Wishing you a happy year w/ lots of treats and fun. 
Maggi and Lucky


----------

